# For Dad edited



## BassAddict (Apr 20, 2008)

So a few of yas know that my father passed away early this week, and I flew into jersey the next day to meet up with the rest of the family. We have been going ever since but this morning me and my brother found time to fish our old chilhood fishing hole for a couple of hours and remember dad how he would want to be remembered. Not by sitting around crying about his passing, but by going fishing, swapping stories about him and knowing he will be there in spirit. And After catching that Huge pickeral I was certain he was there.


----------



## slim357 (Apr 20, 2008)

maybe you should stick to the slime darts, they seem bigger than most of the bass you catch ba. Oh man Im sorry to hear about your father, glad you were able to hit up the ol fishin hole with the bros, thats the kind of memorial service I would want.


----------



## Jim (Apr 20, 2008)

Good job BA!

[-o<


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 20, 2008)

Good job BA - Sorry hear about your father passing,. my prayers for you and your family


----------



## ACarbone624 (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry about your father. Prayers to your famliy. [-o< Congrats on the nice slime dart! =D>


----------



## Waterwings (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice catch. 


Sorry to hear about your father, and our condolences go out to you and your family.


----------



## Gamefisher (Apr 20, 2008)

Very sorry for your loss - sounds like a great way to remember.


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice Catch Guys!


----------



## alumacraftjoe (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss! Nice fish!


----------



## shamoo (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the passing of your father.


----------



## BassAddict (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks all for the kind words, he was a mighty man that I didnt think anything could take him down. Turns out I was wrong, He was taken out by a @#$%@#$ cheese steak. Remember all chew your food thorouly......


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear that man. I'm prayin for you. [-o< 

Nice fish!


----------



## SMDave (Apr 21, 2008)

Those are some nice fish, but more importantly, I am sorry to hear about your loss. I don't think I could even relate remotely, but way to keep strong about it. I hope you are comforted knowing you'll always have a fishing partner up there past those pearly gates looking out for you!


----------



## Nickk (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry for you loss bros.


----------



## mtnman (Apr 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear about you loss. My prayers are with you and your family.


----------

